# Saying Hello in EPCOT! =0)



## Baloo

Here's something fun we started when Erich was around 6yrs old.He's since taught his step brother Jonathan  too.I thought y'all might enjoy it. 

They practice saying hello in the WS languages before we go to WDW.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!! So here's a few that I know! 

 Mexico...Hola (OH-lah)

 Norway...god dag (goo-DAHG)

 China...Ni hao (nee HOW)

 Germany...gutten Tag (GOOT-en tahkh)Good Day

 Italy...buon giornio (boo-on JOR-no)Good Day
 or ciao (chow)hello or good bye

 Japan...ohayo gozaimasu (oh-hi-yoh-goh goh-zy-ee-mahs) Good Morning

 Morocco... Salam alekoum (sah-LAHM wah-LAY-koom)

 France...Bonjour (bohn-ZHOOR) 

 There's also a place in Innoventions West Side that you can send an e-mail hello back to family and friends at home!  Be sure to check out the IBM e-mail postcards while there! There was no wait while we were there this past October.The best thing is if ya don't like the picture it took you can keep taking one until you get it right!

Journey Into the Imagination also has several computers that you can send a photo and email greeting home.This is really fun because you can "play" with your picture.Turn yourselves into cartoons or animals.Personalize your greeting several different ways.

 Enjoy! Ciao!
Alicia aka Lisa =0)


----------



## GlennandAnn

What a great idea, Baloo!! 

Ann


----------



## pezheadval

This is a great idea!  
I'll do this with my daughter when she gets older!


----------



## Baloo

We have some newbies here so I just wanted to bump this up!


----------



## Baloo

Can y'all tell this is one of our favorite things to do?!?! .... cause I'm bumping it again!!!


----------



## Cthia

Thank you for the languages. I will have to teach my DD how to say those when we go again. That would be nice to be able to say hello.


----------



## cart-mom

This is a cool idea!   My oldest DS is into new languages since I speak to people from all around the globe for my job.  He's always asking where I talked to after I worked then goes into school and tells the kids how to say things in other languages.

This would be a great way to reinforce his diversity.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Baloo

BUMP!!!


----------



## crazymomof4

that when my kids were age 4+  I would do this starting several weeks before a WDW trip:  
Put the name of each WS country on a piece of paper and place in a "hat".  Each week the kids would pick a country from the hat.  For that whole week we learned about that country.  We went to the library and got books and videos, we learned a few words in the language ("hello"), and eat a sample of the food of the country (if available).
This really enhanced the kids enjoyment of the WS.


----------



## Baloo

When I saw Rhony51 post about the passports I thought this idea went right along with it!


----------



## DizzieDizney

What a great idea!!! We will be there in 11 days!!!  This will be fun for the kids. I have 2  boys.. 5 (will be 6 june 13) and 2 (will be 3 june 20).  My 2 yr old loves to talk!  I know he will enjoy the new languages!   I better get started tho.. don't have much time left..... yippeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baloo

WELCOME to the DIS DizzieDizney


I hope y'all have a magical trip!!!


----------



## cowtownmom

What a great idea with the ways to say hello!  I know my DD's will get a kick out of it (I will too!).


----------



## disneyluvers

Gotta bump this up.... Excellent idea! I can't wait to finally visit the Showcase.



M


----------



## annamonte

Wow... what a great idea!   My kids are gonna have a ball learning them!

Thanks so much Baloo!!!


----------



## KSgirl

Awesome idea!  I love the thought of highlighting a country each week and learning a little about each.  Let's see....that's 11 countries right?  So for our trip out in December, I'll need to start in September, or maybe even August.  Times well with the start of the new school year.  I can feel the wheels turning already


----------



## Merija3

Thank you, what a fantastic idea.  We are practicing already!!


----------



## Baloo

WELCOME to the DIS Merija3!!! 

KSgirl...love that idea!I homeschooled Erich for kindergarten and we did countries during the Olympics that year.We had dinners to go along with what country we were doing that week.Erich is really into science and nature so he found animals from whatever country we were studying...oh and of course a Disney character from there too!


----------



## eclipseSD

Don't forget "saluton", esperanto for "hello". It's the language of the future, you know.


----------



## DrTomorrow

Looks like you forgot our Neighbors to the North:

Canada...Hello, eh!  (he-LOH  AY)

(When you grow up with Canadian TV, you get a little silly  )


----------



## luvndisney358

Great idea!

I'll speak to SCANNE about it, who is our musical theatre teacher who'll be taking our 8th grade musical theatre class to sing with Mickey in February ~I'm going too!~


----------



## ILuvTinkerbelle

Thank you so much Baloo! My ds are 3 & 5 and I know they will love doing this!!!


----------



## twotoohappy

I'm teaching my soon to be 8 year old some sayings also for our trip in Dec. so I thought I'd post these too.    
                         96 days left!!!!   Yippee!!



Mexico:
Hello = Hola [oh-lah]
Thank you very much = Muchas gracias [moo-chahs grah-see-ahs]
Good-bye = Adiós [ah-dee-ohs] or Hasta la vista [ahs-tah lah vees-tah]

Norway:
Hello = God dag [goo dahg]
Thank you very much = Tusen takk [too-zen tock]
Good-bye = Ha det [ha deh]

China:
Hello = Ni hao [ nee how]
Thank you = Xiéxie [shay-shay]
Good-bye = Zai jien [sigh jee-ahn]



Germany:
Hello = Hallo [hah-loh]
Thank you very much = Danke schõn [dahn-kuh shu(r)n]
Good-bye = Auf Wiedersehen [owf vee-der-zay-in]

Italy:
Hello = Ciao [chow]
Thank you = Grazie [graht-see-eh]
Good-bye = Addio [ah-dee-oh]

Japan:
Good morning = Ohaiyo gozaimasu [oh-hì-yoh goh-zì-mahs]
Good afternoon = Konnichi wa [ kohn-nee-chee wah]
Good evening = Konban wa [ kohn-bahn wah]
Thank you = Arigato gozaimasu [ah-rr-gah-toh goh-zì-mahs]

Morocco:
Hello = salam alekoum [sah-lahm ah-lee-cohm]
Thank you = baraka llahu fik [bah-rah-kah lah-hoo feek]
Good-bye = llah ihennik [lah ee-hen-neek]

France:
Hello = Bonjour [boh(n)-zhoor]
Thank you very much = Merci beaucoup [mair-see boh-koo]
Good-bye = Au revoir [oh re-vwar]


----------



## Highland Lass

Excuse my ignorance but when reading these boards I often see something being "bumped"........what does that mean ??????


----------



## Baloo

When you post to a thread it "bumps" it back to the top of the board. 


But I have a few posts "stuck" up here so they're at the top all the time!


----------



## KathyFP

Great idea.  I am going to add to my planning sheets.

Thanks


----------



## 01Sweetpea

When we told the kids we were going to WDW, my 8yo begged us to go to Epcot.  He had just finished studying Japan and already knows how to say hello and good-bye and can't wait to say them to someone who understands.  Now both my boys can learn these and be able to say "hi"!


----------



## scootron

I love this idea.  I'm sure my DS will love doing it around the world.


----------



## maps

twotoohappy
it's so funny to see that you have done the same thing i did for my upcoming trip!
i got my info from www.travlang.com/languages
my kids are 3 and 4 and are learning almost all of them.
i just put them all on an index card and will take it with me as a refresher.


----------



## rejobako

This is just another reminder of my disreputable lifestyle.  Hello, goodbye, thank you . . . these are all valuable things to know in other languages.

But on my last visit to EPCOT, I did a world beer tour with one of my business associates, and we made it our mission to learn how to say "beer" in every language.  We succeeded, at least temporarily.  I'm absolutely sure that as we cheerfully walked (some might say "staggered") back to the Boardwalk after completing our mission in Canada, I knew how to ask for a beer in Spanish, Norwegian, Chinese, German, Swahili, Japanese, Italian, Morroccan, and French.

By the next morning, however, for some reason I couldn't remember most of them.   Go figure.


----------



## adriannabannana

This is awesome! I'm going to do this with my daughter for our next trip. I love the hat idea combined with this! Wooo-hoo!!!


----------



## ecuagoddess

great post, twotoohappy!  my DD will be 3 when we go, but i know she can learn most of that.  she speaks fluent spanish (we are Ecuadorean) and a good amount of english too.  she loves talking, so this is great!  
thanks!


----------



## MNTerri

That's a great idea! Thanks for posting the hellos and thank- yous!


----------



## stars75238

great idea, I wish I had thought about that when at AK, i think there they were saying Jambo Rafiki for good morning in swahili, not sure though, never thought to make a note, though now I wish I had.


----------



## Baloo

Jambo is hello in Swahili.

When you're in line for the safari ride in the AK there are several big signs with pictures of animals on them with the Swahili name....for example,and the one I rememeber!    Lion is Simba.I know my 2 boys get a kick out of learning those words too.


----------



## Lil_Tink

Ah.. is my mom gonna make me remeber all that now.. *runs* hehe that sounds fun


----------



## MaxH

I hope I'm not stepping on your toes, twotoohappy, but I wanted to offer a couple of notes more appropriate for the adults and older kids who are really interested in other cultures. Thank you for going to the effort of putting all this down.



			
				twotoohappy said:
			
		

> Mexico:
> Hello = Hola [oh-lah]
> Thank you very much = Muchas gracias [moo-chahs grah-see-ahs]
> Good-bye = Adiós [ah-dee-ohs] or Hasta la vista [ahs-tah lah vees-tah]


You can greet someone by saying "Como estas?" (coh-moh ess-tahss), meaning "How are you?", and if they ask you, you can say "Muy bien, gracias"(Mwee bee-en, grah-see-ahss), or "Very good, thanks". 



			
				twotoohappy said:
			
		

> China:
> Hello = Ni hao [ nee how]
> Thank you = Xiéxie [shay-shay]
> Good-bye = Zai jien [sigh jee-ahn]


Maybe it's a different dialect, but I think in Mandarin thank you is usually pronounced more like sh(y)eh-sh(y)eh, where it pretty much sounds like sheh, but there's a tiny "yuh" sound in there.



			
				twotoohappy said:
			
		

> Japan:
> Good morning = Ohaiyo gozaimasu [oh-hì-yoh goh-zì-mahs]
> Good afternoon = Konnichi wa [ kohn-nee-chee wah]
> Good evening = Konban wa [ kohn-bahn wah]
> Thank you = Arigato gozaimasu [ah-rr-gah-toh goh-zì-mahs]


Although just knowing any Japanese is probably enough, in Japan a customer would probably not use gozaimasu to a server. It's a more polite form, and while in Japan a server might use it with a customer, they would probably be embarassed if a customer used it towards them. I would use "ohayo" for a greeting, and "domo" (doh-moh) for thank you. Domo is technically "very", but the phrase "domo arigato" is often shortened to domo. If you want to be effusively, knee-bendingly grateful, like a CM found your baby about to crawl off a ledge and saved her/him, you can say arigato gozaimasheeta(goh-zayee-mah-shee-tah), which is about as polite as you can get.



			
				twotoohappy said:
			
		

> Morocco:
> Hello = salam alekoum [sah-lahm ah-lee-cohm]
> Thank you = baraka llahu fik [bah-rah-kah lah-hoo feek]
> Good-bye = llah ihennik [lah ee-hen-neek]


If someone says salaam aleikum to you first, you should reply aleikum salaam. Just reverse the words. 

I hope this makes your conversations in Epcot a little more fun! Thanks again to twotoohappy for doing most of the work first!


----------



## pezpam

An excellent idea. We lived in Japan for a while, but my daughter was too young to remember. She is, however, fascinated with the idea that she was there. When we got to the Japanese Kidcot station, I reminded her of how to say hello in Japanese. She said it and the young woman helping the kids out started a converstaion with her about Japan and even wrote her a note and her name in Japanese when the Kidcot activity that day only required her to write "Japan" on the paper cutouts. My daughter was over the moon for quite a while after that.


----------



## monymony3471

I've copies these down and on our 19-20 hour drive down to WDW we will be practicing these phrases!


----------



## 5disneyfreaks

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ez...60710/e/2nd+trip+to+Disney!+/k/90e4/event.png


----------



## cheryl111

HEY!!!!! what about a good old english hello?

Ay up Me duck (if you live in the midlands area) = HELLO!! xxx

Yes, its true everyone is called duck, my mum got a few funny looks in Orlando when she called everyone ducky LOL.


----------



## rejobako

Hmmmm; the last time I went to Epcot, we made it a point to learn to say "beer" in the language of every country as we ordered them.  Luckily, the last two countries going clockwise are English-speaking, because we were in no shape for a quiz by then.


----------



## Samar

You can also say "Ahlan" (ah-laan) in Morocco. It means "hello" in arabic. Asalaamu alaikum (Salaam) is more of a religious greeting in the muslim world.


----------



## mom_of_tinkerbell1

We used these greetings last year in Epcot!  The kids- my DD16, and nephews 7 and 11- had a blast, and the CM's were very pleased to have children saying hello in their native languages!  I even looked up ways to say Goodbye for them.  

Another benefit that us Mom's appreciated- it kept the kids occupied on the 18 hour drive to The World!

Going again in June!


----------



## Nanette

I think this is great, but now... how to say goodbye???

I am taking my Girl Scouts to the World in June and this was one of the things they were going to do towards earning an interets project award.  So, if anyone can help me out...

Thanks!

Nanette in VA
49 days until I take my Girl Scouts to the World!   
... and we sold A LOT of cookies to get there!!!


----------



## CA Disney Fans

Great idea.  I'll have DS and DS's friend practice them.  Do you think 100+ days is enough time to practice?


----------



## Samar

Nanette said:
			
		

> I think this is great, but now... how to say goodbye???
> 
> I am taking my Girl Scouts to the World in June and this was one of the things they were going to do towards earning an interets project award.  So, if anyone can help me out...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nanette in VA
> 49 days until I take my Girl Scouts to the World!
> ... and we sold A LOT of cookies to get there!!!



Arabic goodbye is "masalaama".


----------



## diannaneglia

I don't get the 'bump' thing...??  I saw it on other threads too...what do you mean by that?? Just wondering!


----------



## Samar

diannaneglia said:
			
		

> I don't get the 'bump' thing...??  I saw it on other threads too...what do you mean by that?? Just wondering!



Bump means to move the topic up to possibly get more replies


----------



## SnowWhite607

I did one country a week last year before our vacation with my 4 yr old. She loved it. We had a German meal (brats, potatoes, rye bread, German beer), we had Mexican (quesadillas, margaritas although none for her at 4 yrs old! LOL!), at the library they had fairy tales from around the world so we got some great Italian folk tales, etc... I think it made the WS a little more special for her. She even got a certificate in Mexico from a CM for being able to count to 20 in Spanish!

~June 26-July 1 - CBR
7th trip and counting!


----------



## brandylouwho

you can ask how someone is doing in Swahili "Habari gani?" (ha bar ee gah nee)

Msuri-good 
Msuri sana-very good
heevee heevee- so so
I can't remember not good...I think it is mbari, but who would answer that way anyway?  

or count to ten
1 moja (mo' ja)
2 mbili (mm bee lee)
3 tatu (tah too)
4 nne (n nay)
5 tano (tah no)
6 sita (see tah)
7 saba (sah bah)
8 nane (nah nay)
9 tisa (tee sah)
10 kumi (coo me)


----------



## Mickeyroks247

wow that is cool


----------



## Mickeyroks247

wow that is cool   :


----------



## mermaidlagoon

Do not for get the Christmas , and other timely greetings during the holidays  or birthday greetings to your child to keep in their passport,( Ive got it easy my dd bday is Dec 26, so she gets both )and here in Hawaii we definitely celebrate " Japanese" New Years, so look for your own local type customs and learn more about them. We dont know much about KWANZA but learning about it was something I thought would be useful in many schools , I know ours are multi cultural here.....so lets start the holiday greetings too ... here goes ...god jule Norway.... now yours too your holiday greeting... ours is MELE KALIKIMAKA ( even if your Japanese in Hawaii). :


----------



## Kellyscrapbooks

Baloo said:


> Here's something fun we started when Erich was around 6yrs old.He's since taught his step brother Jonathan  too.I thought y'all might enjoy it.
> 
> They practice saying hello in the WS languages before we go to WDW.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!!
> 
> Enjoy! Ciao!
> Alicia aka Lisa =0)



Very cool! Thank you!


----------



## MickeyMaz

I subscribed to this thread in November, 2006 and just saw the update today.  Time for an update:

We went to WDW this past December and the kids did this.  The DS9 and DD7 practised before we got to the parks and were able to say most of the greetings.  All but one of the Cast Memebers were very impressed if not by the pronounciation(sp), but by the effort.

DS got a free pin out of it.  He had approached a cast member in Japan and said hello and was ready to ask to trade pins.  The girl was so impressed with the greeting, that she refused to take a pin in trade for the one he wanted from her.

Enjoy your trips,

Maz


----------



## MorningGlory

annamonte said:


> Wow... what a great idea!   My kids are gonna have a ball learning them!
> 
> Thanks so much Baloo!!!


This is an excellent idea.  My kid (9yo) is at that stage where he is really interested in learning about other countries and cultures.  He is learning Spanish at school at the moment (will come in handy at the Mexico part of WS  ) Doing something fun like this will really grab his attention - I knew he would love this part of Epcot, but he will enjoy it even more now!


----------



## MyFamilyVacation

Think it's just great we can have fun and educate our children all at the same time! 

Mandy


----------



## Gomez Gang

we do the same thing and my kids love it! Thanks for the moroccan and japanese.......didn't know those-have added them to our greetings list!
only 7 more days till the gomez gang is in the world..........
woo hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## kkk

that seems like a great activity for a child!


----------



## swalke6

Wow!  What a great idea -- I was wondering how I could get my 8 yr old son excited about WS..... he's an active thrill-chaser & was not at all interested in anything I read to him about WS.  But he LOVES trying out new languages and phrases!    Thanks!!!


----------



## Missin'Disney

what a great idea....we'll have to try this!


----------



## justadisneygirl

definately going to have some fun with this...Thanks


----------



## beautynthebeast76

How cute. Our family will have to try that out.


----------



## disneyfreekdotcom

yea, nice idea!


----------



## disneyfan4u

While we were in Epcot and they had the masks that the children took to each country and had stamped while they were stamping them..we asked them to write our childrens names in their native language in the back. Seeing their names written in different lanuguages was a great experince and something we can hold onto forever.


----------



## MickeyMaz

disneyfan4u said:


> While we were in Epcot and they had the masks that the children took to each country and had stamped while they were stamping them..we asked them to write our childrens names in their native language in the back. Seeing their names written in different lanuguages was a great experince and something we can hold onto forever.




Thanks for a great idea.  This'll be cool for the kids to do.


----------



## Kaler131

rejobako said:


> Hmmmm; the last time I went to Epcot, we made it a point to learn to say "beer" in the language of every country as we ordered them.  Luckily, the last two countries going clockwise are English-speaking, because we were in no shape for a quiz by then.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Kaler131

You can also send email postcards from the Mexico pavillion and from Misson Space!


----------



## MML100

Wow, this is a way older post... but a great idea!


----------



## genhand

DrTomorrow said:


> Looks like you forgot our Neighbors to the North:
> 
> Canada...Hello, eh!  (he-LOH  AY)
> 
> (When you grow up with Canadian TV, you get a little silly  )



In Canada, we also speak french, so don't forget to say bonjour and hello! And it's different kind of french than the one in France!


----------



## Baloo

> [Wow, this is a way older post... but a great idea!



Thanks!  

It's an oldie but goodie!!!


----------



## Mellisa

What a great idea! My children would love this! thank you!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Awesome idea... i can't wait to try this out.


----------



## saratogadreamin09

Thanks, this is such a cool idea.


The only language besides english i know is spanish, so these are pretty cool to learn.


----------



## I LUV DISNEYWORLD

Wow i love that idea.


----------



## codycarson

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooo



Great Idea Baloo..........................!


----------



## anabella

I do the same thing! my girls try to greet people in their native lenguage
for japan isnt actually?
Konichiwa (pronounced: koh NEECH ee wah)

my teen DD speaks fluent japanese and that's how she greets them 

Ana


----------



## Spaz

It just depends on the time of day.
ohayogozaimasu - (oh-HA-yoooo go-zah-ee-mah-ss) good morning
konnichiwa - (kon-NEE-chi-wah) good day
konbanwa - (kon-BAHN-wah) good evening
oyasuminasai - (oh-YAH-sue-me-nah-sigh) good night

you could also add
sayonara - (sah-YOOOO-nah-rah) good bye
                roll your "r" slightly for the proper l-r blend

I would go with konnichiwa during the day.


----------



## jkeenan

We love your idea of saying hello.    We tried pictures in each country holding up native items like maracas and pinatas in Mexico.    Cheap and cute in pictures.

Jennfier


----------



## campmake3

My daughter will love this.  They are doing "Around the World" for their theme for the year at school, so this ties into lots of parts of her world right now.
Thanks!


----------



## meg1221b

That is really neat I never thought about that.


----------



## swanc02

I have learned so much reading these boards and allearsnet so here is my (hopefully useful) contribution.  I wanted to teach my 4 year old grandson how to say hello, how are you, I am fine, thank you and goodbye in all the languages of Epcot.  Quite a challenge.  (Note that I omitted arabic because that looked a little too hard.)  He is really good at remembering song lyrics, as most children are, so I wrote a song.  The melody is basically the bones song, as in, "the finger bones connected to the hand bone".  Words in parentheses are pronunciation clues- not part of the song lyrics.

Here it is:
FRENCH

Hello in French is Bonjour
Goodbye in French is Au revoir
How are you is Como allez vous
Singing in French how smart are you?
Thank you in French is Merci
Can you sing this song for me?
I am fine is Tre Bien
Now lets sing this song again!

GERMAN

Guten Tag means hello
You speak German know you know
How are you is vee gates
Speak some more now I cant wait
Say I am fine Mir geht (gate) es gut
Speak some more now if you would
Say thank you as danke shane
Then you say Aufwiedersehen (aw feet er sayn)

SPANISH

Hello in Spanish is Hola
How are you is como esta
I am fine is estoy bien
You can say that to a friend
Gracias is thank you
What more than that can you do?
Adios is goodbye
Lets give it just one more try

JAPANESE

Konnichiwa is how you say
Hello in Japanese today
Sayoonara means goodbye
Why dont you give it a try?
How are you sing tra la la
And say O genki desu ka
Genki desu is I am fine
And domo is thank you one more time

CHINESE

Hello in Chinese is Nee HA-oh
You can say that now you know
How are you is nin hao
So I guess you know that now
I am fine is xie xie nin (she she nin)
You can say that once again
Thank you is said xie xie (she she)
That is what to say to me
Say goodbye then zei jian
There you go then
now youre done

ITALIAN

Hey hey hey now did you know
Hello in Italian is Buon pomeriggio
Goodbye in Italian is Addio
What else in Italian do we know?
Thank you in Italian is Grazie.
Please keep singing just for me
How are you is como sta?
One more line then ta da
I am fine is Sto bene
Thanks for singing just for me

NORWEGIAN

Hi in Norwegian is Hei
That is too easy to try
Hvordan står det til? (voor-dahn stor de teel)
Really means how do you feel!
Ha det bra (haa de braa) means goodbye
And Takk means thank you  no lie
Jeg har det bra means I am fine
Sing this song just one more time


----------



## janinev7

.


----------



## MickeyMaz

This is great.  Thanks for the post Swan.
 


swanc02 said:


> I have learned so much reading these boards and allearsnet so here is my (hopefully useful) contribution.  I wanted to teach my 4 year old grandson how to say hello, how are you, I am fine, thank you and goodbye in all the languages of Epcot.  Quite a challenge.  (Note that I omitted arabic because that looked a little too hard.)  He is really good at remembering song lyrics, as most children are, so I wrote a song.  The melody is basically the bones song, as in, "the finger bones connected to the hand bone".  Words in parentheses are pronunciation clues- not part of the song lyrics.
> 
> Here it is:
> FRENCH
> 
> Hello in French is Bonjour
> Goodbye in French is Au revoir
> How are you is Como allez vous
> Singing in French how smart are you?
> Thank you in French is Merci
> Can you sing this song for me?
> I am fine is Tre Bien
> Now lets sing this song again!
> 
> GERMAN
> 
> Guten Tag means hello
> You speak German know you know
> How are you is vee gates
> Speak some more now I cant wait
> Say I am fine Mir geht (gate) es gut
> Speak some more now if you would
> Say thank you as danke shane
> Then you say Aufwiedersehen (aw feet er sayn)
> 
> SPANISH
> 
> Hello in Spanish is Hola
> How are you is como esta
> I am fine is estoy bien
> You can say that to a friend
> Gracias is thank you
> What more than that can you do?
> Adios is goodbye
> Lets give it just one more try
> 
> JAPANESE
> 
> Konnichiwa is how you say
> Hello in Japanese today
> Sayoonara means goodbye
> Why dont you give it a try?
> How are you sing tra la la
> And say O genki desu ka
> Genki desu is I am fine
> And domo is thank you one more time
> 
> CHINESE
> 
> Hello in Chinese is Nee HA-oh
> You can say that now you know
> How are you is nin hao
> So I guess you know that now
> I am fine is xie xie nin (she she nin)
> You can say that once again
> Thank you is said xie xie (she she)
> That is what to say to me
> Say goodbye then zei jian
> There you go then
> now youre done
> 
> ITALIAN
> 
> Hey hey hey now did you know
> Hello in Italian is Buon pomeriggio
> Goodbye in Italian is Addio
> What else in Italian do we know?
> Thank you in Italian is Grazie.
> Please keep singing just for me
> How are you is como sta?
> One more line then ta da
> I am fine is Sto bene
> Thanks for singing just for me
> 
> NORWEGIAN
> 
> Hi in Norwegian is Hei
> That is too easy to try
> Hvordan står det til? (voor-dahn stor de teel)
> Really means how do you feel!
> Ha det bra (haa de braa) means goodbye
> And Takk means thank you  no lie
> Jeg har det bra means I am fine
> Sing this song just one more time


----------



## osualan

Just trying to get my posts to (10) so that I can PM - sorry !


----------



## eliewriter

Fantastic idea, Baloo! I'm definitely pasting this into my get-ready-for-Disney list!


----------



## Baloo

I'm so happy that for almost 6 YEARS this thread is helping people have fun!! 



swanc02...that is so cute! I can learn from it!


----------



## sam_macperry

This is a great idea ... I will try it with my two kids


----------



## the5beans

awesome idea. My 2 older boys are gonna love this. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## canuckandy

Just like GWB, post inauguration, YOU
FORGOT
CANADA 


We say, "'ow's it goin', eh"
(OWZ  ET  GO-IN,  AYYY?)


----------



## MJRDCR

My DH didn't go with me and my DD     to Disney on our last trip (went with her Girl Scout Troop) so we sent him (and the grandparents of course) the picture e mail home! It was cute to get home and still have a piece of the trip there to greet you too, just like being there all over again (without all the fun rides and things, but you guys get the point!)


----------



## Kellytn

This is a really great idea. I think I'll try the song with my 4yr old before we go in Sept.


----------



## daisy2jae

cute idea


----------



## hellokitty9016

my kids are 8 and 10, both girls, and they are pretty advanced for their age.  They will get a boost out of this when we go!

Oct 2008 MNSSHP @ All-Star Sports
Oct 2009 MNSSHP @ All-Star Movies


----------



## Spookie1010

What a fantastic idea! Konnichiwa!!!


----------



## Robindianne

Baloo said:


> Here's something fun we started when Erich was around 6yrs old.He's since taught his step brother Jonathan too.I thought y'all might enjoy it.
> 
> They practice saying hello in the WS languages before we go to WDW.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!! So here's a few that I know!
> 
> Mexico...Hola (OH-lah)
> 
> Norway...god dag (goo-DAHG)
> 
> China...Ni hao (nee HOW)
> 
> Germany...gutten Tag (GOOT-en tahkh)Good Day
> 
> Italy...buon giornio (boo-on JOR-no)Good Day
> or ciao (chow)hello or good bye
> 
> Japan...ohayo gozaimasu (oh-hi-yoh-goh goh-zy-ee-mahs) Good Morning
> 
> Morocco... Salam alekoum (sah-LAHM wah-LAY-koom)
> 
> France...Bonjour (bohn-ZHOOR)
> 
> There's also a place in Innoventions West Side that you can send an e-mail hello back to family and friends at home! Be sure to check out the IBM e-mail postcards while there! There was no wait while we were there this past October.The best thing is if ya don't like the picture it took you can keep taking one until you get it right!
> 
> Journey Into the Imagination also has several computers that you can send a photo and email greeting home.This is really fun because you can "play" with your picture.Turn yourselves into cartoons or animals.Personalize your greeting several different ways.
> 
> Enjoy! Ciao!
> Alicia aka Lisa =0)


 
Wow thankyou!


----------



## kaliope

I love this idea!  Thank you for posting it!


----------



## PinkTink2009

That's so cute!  I should try it with my kids.

My son says "danka" in Germany, all the time. Whenever someone takes his order "danka". Sometimes it's "bita", but rarley...my hubby taught him that. 

~Jen


----------



## love_mickey

That is a  great idea.. I have a  7 yr old who would love to do that.


----------



## disneylonghorn

printing this out for next trip...my fiver year old will love this


----------



## Abigail Nadya

I love foreign language, and this is a good idea!


----------



## ilovedisneytoo

Printed your idea about saying hello in native language for something to do in our 14 hour car trip.


----------



## MrsAlly

love this and I think my 3.5 year old will too!!


----------



## mawaru

this is cool and interesting! thanks for sharing.


----------



## thinking a lot

hehe


----------



## Abrasty09

Hello. I am a friend of Chet who has been harranged into joining this forum Ive been working since half seven this morning and am flipping flipped and going to bed soon but I did a tabata work out last night that I will put on the log thingy tomorrow. Also hello Nicky I am also a girl Chet thought you might like to know that.


----------



## Ricklg3

will do cant wait kids are going to love it


----------



## misterwong

Thats a nice one idea. I just was wondering how could get my 5 year old son excited about WS. he is an active thrill-chaser & was not at all interested in anything I read to him about WS. But he loves only, Trying out new languages and phrases!


----------



## 4under4

Can anyone tell me how to say goodbye and thank you in both Japanese and Moroccan?


----------



## klickfornick999

Sounds like u had A GREAT TIME


----------



## ricky.martin4545

GlennandAnn said:


> What a great idea, Baloo!!
> 
> Ann



Printed your idea about saying hello in native language for something to do in our 14 hour car trip.


----------



## jonthomas

what a exciting and good idea .....


----------



## wjtbm8

awesome idea


----------



## LaraJones

This is awesome. I have a very curious 3yo that will love this. She'll be 4yo the next time we go.


----------



## liebeyena

ni hao .

Gemstone Beads


----------



## Kari-B

Thanks for all the great ideas and info. I'm going to do this with my two kids, including studying the different countries. I'm also making them passports.


----------



## Piemom

sounds great to me !!!!


----------



## swanc02

I made this song up to teach my grandson how to say hello, how are you, I am fine, thank you and goodbye in all the languages of Epcot.  He is six.  In 3 months of seeing him once or twice a week, he learned the whole song.  When we went to Epcot he had fun saying hello and goodbye to people in their own language.
I've posted the song here before, but originally I excluded Arabic, because I thought it would be too hard.  Well, my grandson asked me to write a song for Arabic too!  Isn't that great?  I am so proud of him. 
So here is the updated song.  Sing it to the beat of the bones song.  You know, the foot bones connected to the ankle bone, the ankle bones connected to the...  I really hope you all give it a try!

FRENCH
Hello in French is Bonjour
Goodbye in French is Au revoir
How are you is Como allez vous
Singing in French how smart are you?
Thank you in French is Merci
Can you sing this song for me?
I am fine is Tre Bien
Now lets sing this song again!

JAPANESE
Konnichi wa is how you say
Hello in Japanese today
Sayoonara means goodbye
Why dont you give it a try?
How are you sing tra la la
And say O genki desu ka
Genki desu is I am fine
And domo is thank you one more time

NORWEGIAN
Hi in Norwegian is Hei
That is too easy to try
Hvordan står det til? (voor-dahn stor de teel)
Really means how do you feel!
Ha det bra (haa de braa) means goodbye
And Takk means thank you  no lie
Jeg har det bra means I am fine
Sing this song just one more time

ITALIAN
Hey hey hey now did you know
Hello in Italian is Buon pomeriggio
Goodbye in Italian is Addio
What else Italian do we know?
Thank you in Italian is Grazie.
Please keep singing just for me
How are you in Italian is como sta?
One more line then ta da
I am fine is Sto bene
Thanks for singing just for me

CHINESE
Hello in Chinese is Nee How
Good that you can say that now
How are you is nin hao
So I guess you know that now
I am fine is xie xie nin
You can say that once again
Thank you is said xie xie (she she)
That is what to say to me
Say goodbye then zei jian
There you go then
now youre done

GERMAN
Guten Tag means hello
You speak German know you know
How are you is vee gates
Speak some more now I cant wait
Say I am fine Mir geht es gut
Speak some more now if you would
Say thank you as danke shane
Then you say Aufwiedersehen

SPANISH
Hello in Spanish is Hola
How are you is como esta
I am fine is estoy bien
You can say that to a friend
Gracias is thank you
What more than that can you do?
Adios is goodbye
Lets give it just one more try

ARABIC
Hello in Arabic is Salam (like salami)
If East asia is where youre from
Say How are you K-fa Ha-luke
Now you sound just like a kook!
I am fine is Anna beak hi ear
I think I made that pretty clear
Then say thank you shoek ron
Now say goodbye and then were done
Ma a salama  I am the bomba!


----------



## Baloo

swanc02...WOW!! That's cool!!! Thanks!

 Erich is 17 now so I doubt I can get him to sing the song!!!   I long for the days of a 6 year old.


----------



## DisDr.

Thanks...we're working on them all now!


----------



## swanc02

Hope you have as much fun with this song as we do.  We sing it every time we get in my car, about twice a week.  He knows the whole thing by heart!


----------



## Disneytaffy

That is such a great idea. My family and I are going to WDW in August so i think we should learn how to say hello in different languages.


----------



## a_hiccup_in_paradise




----------



## Marando4

Great idea. Thanks


----------



## Noah Mads

I like this authentic informational post, But i would like to say Aslamo Alaikum.


----------



## learner111

bumping it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go on


----------



## Baloo

learner111 said:


> bumping it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!go on



You don't have to Bump this post...it's been permanently stuck up at the top of this board since 2003!


----------



## mommy4allkids

Thank you ; I will add that to our home schooling list!


----------



## jelina

.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!! Journey Into the Imagination also has several computers that you can send a photo and email greeting home.This is really fun because you can "play" with your picture.


----------



## TyTyandMickey

Saying Good morning in Japan is really hard!


----------



## chunc

Great Idea


----------



## vitalogy

hi


----------



## vitalogy




----------



## lovingdisneyworldSIM

ha baloo


----------



## crymson77

annamonte said:


> Wow... what a great idea!   My kids are gonna have a ball learning them!
> 
> Thanks so much Baloo!!!



for real.  mine too...


----------



## Liza111577

Love that idea!!


----------



## okmommy

So excited to try this how fun!


----------



## okmommy

Love this idea!


----------



## plumbingsupplies07

I passionately acknowledge that the facts given is connected to everybody under the sun . Appreciate it .


----------



## JasmineEvans

Indeed, amazing idea! I wonder how I haven't seen the e-mails and e-cards that you can send from there! I am sure my children would have liked to send some love to their grandparents


----------



## CamoMama

This is a great idea! Knowing my daughter, though, who taught herself conversational Japanese a while back, we'll be at the Japan pavilion for hours while she chats away.


----------



## GrimGrinninGhost

I love this idea. The last time we visited I had my 5yo nephew tell the CM in Germany tchuss (an informal German goodbye) before we left and she loved it. It's a great and informative activity for the kids that, hopefully, gives something back to the great CMs at WS.


----------



## jennykay

Love it!


----------



## Muslickz

Me too, Love it... I will have to do that this year 

-M


----------



## Wcpedorc

Awesome idea!


----------



## Guyer81304

What a great idea, my girls will love doing this. Plus it is very educational. Thanks.


----------



## UO Duck 91

Love it!  Thanks for all the different ones!


----------



## danda22

love this idea. thanks for sharing! just another thing to get us excited for our first trip.


----------



## Eeyore's-tail-tack

Cool


----------



## tba

swanc02 said:


> I made this song up to teach my grandson how to say hello, how are you, I am fine, thank you and goodbye in all the languages of Epcot.  He is six.  In 3 months of seeing him once or twice a week, he learned the whole song.  When we went to Epcot he had fun saying hello and goodbye to people in their own language.
> I've posted the song here before, but originally I excluded Arabic, because I thought it would be too hard.  Well, my grandson asked me to write a song for Arabic too!  Isn't that great?  I am so proud of him.
> So here is the updated song.  Sing it to the beat of the bones song.  You know, the foot bones connected to the ankle bone, the ankle bones connected to the...  I really hope you all give it a try!
> 
> FRENCH
> Hello in French is Bonjour
> Goodbye in French is Au revoir
> How are you is Como allez vous
> Singing in French how smart are you?
> Thank you in French is Merci
> Can you sing this song for me?
> I am fine is Tre Bien
> Now lets sing this song again!
> 
> JAPANESE
> Konnichi wa is how you say
> Hello in Japanese today
> Sayoonara means goodbye
> Why dont you give it a try?
> How are you sing tra la la
> And say O genki desu ka
> Genki desu is I am fine
> And domo is thank you one more time
> 
> NORWEGIAN
> Hi in Norwegian is Hei
> That is too easy to try
> Hvordan står det til? (voor-dahn stor de teel)
> Really means how do you feel!
> Ha det bra (haa de braa) means goodbye
> And Takk means thank you  no lie
> Jeg har det bra means I am fine
> Sing this song just one more time
> 
> ITALIAN
> Hey hey hey now did you know
> Hello in Italian is Buon pomeriggio
> Goodbye in Italian is Addio
> What else Italian do we know?
> Thank you in Italian is Grazie.
> Please keep singing just for me
> How are you in Italian is como sta?
> One more line then ta da
> I am fine is Sto bene
> Thanks for singing just for me
> 
> CHINESE
> Hello in Chinese is Nee How
> Good that you can say that now
> How are you is nin hao
> So I guess you know that now
> I am fine is xie xie nin
> You can say that once again
> Thank you is said xie xie (she she)
> That is what to say to me
> Say goodbye then zei jian
> There you go then
> now youre done
> 
> GERMAN
> Guten Tag means hello
> You speak German know you know
> How are you is vee gates
> Speak some more now I cant wait
> Say I am fine Mir geht es gut
> Speak some more now if you would
> Say thank you as danke shane
> Then you say Aufwiedersehen
> 
> SPANISH
> Hello in Spanish is Hola
> How are you is como esta
> I am fine is estoy bien
> You can say that to a friend
> Gracias is thank you
> What more than that can you do?
> Adios is goodbye
> Lets give it just one more try
> 
> ARABIC
> Hello in Arabic is Salam (like salami)
> If East asia is where youre from
> Say How are you K-fa Ha-luke
> Now you sound just like a kook!
> I am fine is Anna beak hi ear
> I think I made that pretty clear
> Then say thank you shoek ron
> Now say goodbye and then were done
> Ma a salama  I am the bomba!



Love this for some fun "Cultural Geography" w/ my DD!!


----------



## Frozen Man

I have been getting all the pronunciations for Merry Christmas so my kids can say that in different languages when we are at Epcot this December.


----------



## hybridvl

awesome post, atleast I can be friendly in a couple languages


----------



## janeboudier

Super idea think I will do it with mine.


----------



## alizakelly

This is a cool idea.................I can't wait to finally visit the Showcase.


----------



## Vaz0609

My eight year old will love this. I better start working with him.


----------



## redredreeves

What a great idea. Thanks for the info. We will be there for the Food and Wine Festival 2014, so we are sure to be in Epcot on our trip!


----------



## Shrimp332

Love this...  It will give the kids something to work on before we leave..


----------



## khandih

so when we go this summer they can say them.  I love this.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brewersprts

I don't want this to come off the wrong way or anything, but salam aliekum or however you spell it in English actually means peace be unto you. The person would usually respond aliekum salam, which is basically wishing peace back to you. 

If you actually wanted to say hi, you would say marhaba.

How are you is kif halick.

To say I'm fine you could say mop suit.

Then you would ask it back and say kif halick ente or enta depending on if it's a boy or girl. 

To say goodbye, you would usually use ma salam. 

I can't really write in Arabic, other than my name or something dumb like that. And I also am not webster's dictionary and I can't write it out all cool with the sounds and things. So I apologize if I didn't spell things correctly. Speaking arabic is much easier than writing it. 

Again, didn't mean to step on any toes or anything, just wanted to spread some knowledge.


----------



## mnapatta

Great idea.  Thanks all.


----------



## akramer1014

This is great, thanks so much!


----------



## ftmtok

great idea! thanks!


----------



## Jbkohler2013

So cool! Definitely saving this! Thanks


----------



## PrincessElena

I love Epcot. So much culture to be seen all in one place.


----------



## themouseandme

Great idea!  Thanks!


----------



## puffyjj

Love!  Thank you!


----------



## Samaria

This sounds like a great idea, thanks


----------



## gizzoid

super cute idea


----------



## Rae_the_little_mermaid

Baloo said:


> Here's something fun we started when Erich was around 6yrs old.He's since taught his step brother Jonathan  too.I thought y'all might enjoy it.
> 
> They practice saying hello in the WS languages before we go to WDW.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!! So here's a few that I know!
> 
> Mexico...Hola (OH-lah)
> 
> Norway...god dag (goo-DAHG)
> 
> China...Ni hao (nee HOW)
> 
> Germany...gutten Tag (GOOT-en tahkh)Good Day
> 
> Italy...buon giornio (boo-on JOR-no)Good Day
> or ciao (chow)hello or good bye
> 
> Japan...ohayo gozaimasu (oh-hi-yoh-goh goh-zy-ee-mahs) Good Morning
> 
> Morocco... Salam alekoum (sah-LAHM wah-LAY-koom)
> 
> France...Bonjour (bohn-ZHOOR)
> 
> There's also a place in Innoventions West Side that you can send an e-mail hello back to family and friends at home!  Be sure to check out the IBM e-mail postcards while there! There was no wait while we were there this past October.The best thing is if ya don't like the picture it took you can keep taking one until you get it right!
> 
> Journey Into the Imagination also has several computers that you can send a photo and email greeting home.This is really fun because you can "play" with your picture.Turn yourselves into cartoons or animals.Personalize your greeting several different ways.
> 
> Enjoy! Ciao!
> Alicia aka Lisa =0)


Oh that's so cool! I'll teach my family for when we go back to Epcot!


----------



## Baloo

I can't believe this thread has been going for 12 years! 

Erich is now 21 years old and a JR. in college!  We are planning a trip for next year...he'll use these greetings as he always has but now days he's compiling a list of beers and drinks he can get in each country in Epcot.


Boy, time has flown by!


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

Too funny.


----------



## zendisney

This thread is great! We were just talking about this last night. Wish it were posted on the EPCOT Guidemap. WOuldn't that be handy?


----------



## Catchme22

Love this idea! Thank you  That's pretty neat about this thread being around 12 years.


----------



## philperdue01

Great Idea!


----------



## nolive

Baloo said:


> Here's something fun we started when Erich was around 6yrs old.He's since taught his step brother Jonathan  too.I thought y'all might enjoy it.
> 
> They practice saying hello in the WS languages before we go to WDW.The first time Erich was so excited about going to each country and talking to a CMs!The CM's seem to be really happy when you greet them in their native langauage!! So here's a few that I know!
> 
> Mexico...Hola (OH-lah)
> 
> Norway...god dag (goo-DAHG)
> 
> China...Ni hao (nee HOW)
> 
> Germany...gutten Tag (GOOT-en tahkh)Good Day
> 
> Italy...buon giornio (boo-on JOR-no)Good Day
> or ciao (chow)hello or good bye
> 
> Japan...ohayo gozaimasu (oh-hi-yoh-goh goh-zy-ee-mahs) Good Morning
> 
> Morocco... Salam alekoum (sah-LAHM wah-LAY-koom)
> 
> France...Bonjour (bohn-ZHOOR)
> 
> There's also a place in Innoventions West Side that you can send an e-mail hello back to family and friends at home!  Be sure to check out the IBM e-mail postcards while there! There was no wait while we were there this past October.The best thing is if ya don't like the picture it took you can keep taking one until you get it right!
> 
> Journey Into the Imagination also has several computers that you can send a photo and email greeting home.This is really fun because you can "play" with your picture.Turn yourselves into cartoons or animals.Personalize your greeting several different ways.
> 
> Enjoy! Ciao!
> Alicia aka Lisa =0)




These are great!  Thanks!


----------



## HelloMimi

This is super cute and I wish I had seen this post before our trip!

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned it yet, but if you're looking for extra points for accuracy, China's (Mandarin) "ni hao" is pronounced more like "nee haw," similar to the way you would pronounce the first two letters in "hollow" with a "w" sound at the end. 

Additionally, for the Japanese pronunciation of good morning, there is no "goh" sound at the end of "ohayo."

If you're not visiting the Japan pavilion in the morning, you can also use these:
Good afternoon (works for any time of day, really): Konnichiwa (kohn-nee-chee-wah)
Good evening: Konbanwa (kohn-bahn-wah)


----------



## JessNewt

This is an awesome idea!!


----------



## minoh

Such a great idea to learn these greetings, glad I found this thread!


----------



## jedimaster1978

Super cool!


----------



## JenSz

Love that idea!


----------



## Frank Chien

This is actually a cool idea!


----------



## DrunkJam

We do this! 
It is unlikely that anyone will say this to you, but, since the UK pavilion represents the UK (not just England) I thought I would just throw in
"Shwmae" (shwmy)
Which is "hi" in Welsh.


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

Lovely idea!


----------



## Baloo

I am so happy ,that after 15 years,this post is still being enjoyed! __  My son,Erich,is now 24....he still likes to use these hellos, but it's now when he orders a beer at the various countries! LOL!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Baloo said:


> My son,Erich,is now 24





Baloo said:


> when he orders a beer


You have to be kidding me, Lisa.  

   Hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## Lionessrampant

This is such a neat idea! I'm going to try and practice with my son for our trip


----------

